# Blu-Ray sur iMac : mon bilan



## TEOX (4 Mars 2009)

Amoureux du Cinéma et des belles images, je me suis demandé comment concilier films HD et iMac. La solution que nous propose Apple se résume pour l'instant à télécharger du contenu sur l'iTunes Store. Le problème ? Aucun film n'est à ce jour disponible sur le Store Français. Et quand bien même ce soit le cas sur le Store Américain, il ne s'agit que de location avec impossibilité de conserver le contenu HD téléchargé.

Pas découragé, je me suis donc tourné vers le Blu-Ray.

J'achète donc un tout nouveau lecteur externe slim disponible sur fastmac.com pour 100 dollars soit environ 80 euros. 







Incroyablement compact, il se passe même d'alimentation externe. Deux connections USB sont néanmoins nécessaires pour le faire fonctionner (un pour les données, l'autre pour l'alimentation).

Compatible avec Mac OS X, il m'est donc possible de lire les BD-Rom via Leopard. Ca se complique avec les films Blu-Ray, incompatibles avec le système d'exploitation Apple pour de sombres histoires de licence HDCP. Impossible donc de visionner un Blu-Ray vidéo sur MAC OS X.

Il faut alors passer par BootCamp et Windows pour trouver le salut. Dans mon cas, c'est Windows 7 qui est installé en complément de Leopard (pour 0 euros, s'agissant d'une beta). Le système d'exploitation est compatible Blu-Ray vidéo, mais il est nécessaire de se procurer un lecteur logiciel Blu-Ray pour visionner ses films. Les deux gros concurrents dans le domaine sont Power DVD et WinDVD. J'opte pour PowerDVD dans sa version Ultra (la seule à lire les Blu-Ray) pour la coquette somme de 80 euros.

Et là, magie : je parviens à lire des Blu-Ray sur mon iMac 20 pouces. Alors je sais que mon écran n'est pas Full HD. Mais avec une résolution de 1680x1050, la définition s'avère tout de même incroyable. Rien à voir avec les pauvres 640x480 d'un DVD.

Bilan : les iMacs aluminium sont bien compatibles HDCP (carte graphique et écran). La dernière barrière s'opposant à la lecture d'un Blu-Ray vidéo est au final MAC OS X. Avec la possibilité d'installer Windows via BootCamp, une alternative est possible mais elle a un coût (licence Windows + PowerDVD/WinDVD). En attendant qu'Apple fasse évoluer les choses avec une prochaine version de son système d'exploitation.

En espérant que ce retour sera utile pour les intéressés.


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Mars 2009)

Ici on traite les problèmes matériels sur les iMac Intel donc ton fil est HS. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. Je déplace.


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Mars 2009)

l'iMac compatible hdcp??? whaaaaa ça risque de me pousser vers un 24" ça... 
dommage alors qu'il n'existe pas un 30" (avec lecteur blueray intégré)


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2009)

Je suis sur qu'en plus Apple bloque des tierces partie de faire la partie manquante ...   

En tout cas ça m'intéresse, et je vais réfléchir a donner mes sous à Microsoft puisqu'eux écoutent leurs clients !


----------



## sgeg (28 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> En tout cas ça m'intéresse, et je vais réfléchir a donner mes sous à Microsoft puisqu'eux écoutent leurs clients !



ah bon??? pourtant cela fait des années que leurs "clients" demandent un système stable..eh ben ils l'ont toujours pas !!!


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

sgeg a dit:


> ah bon??? pourtant cela fait des années que leurs "clients" demandent un système stable..eh ben ils l'ont toujours pas !!!



C'est vrai, mais au moins il gère les médias modernes, comme quoi on ne peut pas tout avoir. Mais dans ce cas ce serait pour la HD/BR uniquement. Microsoft fait des produits pour les informaticiens que tous doivent utiliser comme ils peuvent. Apple fait des produits pour l'utilisateur final en se basant uniquement sur les besoins de S.Jobs ...

Bref j'ai un peu goûté à la HD ces dernier temps et j'ai un peu de vidéo full-HD avec un Sony et franchement ça me gonfle de pas pouvoir sortir un BR avec iMovie/FCE ...


----------



## didier06 (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer du pc (que je conserve  !) au Imac 24 pouces, avec FCE. C'est donc la découverte.....J'ai une canon hfs10 fulle hd et une télé sony bravia 200 Mhz. Si j'achète un graveur BR genre lacid2 avec toast 10, peut on me confirmer qu'in fine je pourrais graver les films et le s voir en full hd sur ma télé  ?

Ds le même registre je m'interroge si l'investissement du graveur cité est un gage de "qualité" ou un graveur bien moins cher ne ferait il pas l'affaire ? Merci de tous commentaires sur le sujet.

merci d'avance.


----------



## olaf1966 (8 Août 2009)

didier06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de passer du pc (que je conserve  !) au Imac 24 pouces, avec FCE. C'est donc la découverte.....J'ai une canon hfs10 fulle hd et une télé sony bravia 200 Mhz. Si j'achète un graveur BR genre lacid2 avec toast 10, peut on me confirmer qu'in fine je pourrais graver les films et le s voir en full hd sur ma télé  ?
> 
> ...



Cette discussion peut t'intéresser:

http://forums.macg.co/video/du-camescope-a-la-tele-tout-en-hd-261917.html


----------

